# FPS Drops in WoW



## projectneo (3. Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe jetzt alles ausprobiert und komme nicht weiter. Hoffe jemand hat eine Idee.
Ich spiele WoW in UHD mit Max Details außer Sichtweite. Dabei habe ich normalerweise 60 FPS, porte ich nach Dalaran habe ich auf einmal nur 37 FPS und das Bild flackert.
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.

WoW läuft auf einer Toshiba OCZ RD400 M2, als Graka habe ich aktuell eine GTX 1080 drin, mit meiner Titan X ists das gleiche Problem.

Beobachtet habe ich das WoW einen Kern der CPU zu 100% nutzt. Hyperthreading ist bereits aus. Die ganzen Standardsachen (Cache löschen, WoW Repair) habe ich gemacht. Das ist auch kein Addon.


----------



## HisN (3. Oktober 2016)

Naja, wenn die Graka nicht voll ausgelastet wird, dann ist es ein CPU oder Server-Limit.
Und das die alten Blizzard-Games nur einen Kern nutzen ist auch nicht so neu.

Nur das Flackern kann ich Dir leider mangels Game nicht erklären.


----------



## Suffi30 (3. Oktober 2016)

Das ist wow. Je mehr Spieler unterwegs sind umso größer ist die Chance ins CPU Limit zu rennen und das schafft man mit jeder CPU. Das kannst du leider nicht verhindern


----------



## Atent123 (3. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Naja, wenn die Graka nicht voll ausgelastet wird, dann ist es ein CPU oder Server-Limit.
> Und das die alten Blizzard-Games nur einen Kern nutzen ist auch nicht so neu.
> 
> Nur das Flackern kann ich Dir leider mangels Game nicht erklären.



WoW nutzt bis zu 6 Kerne.
Die Zeiten in denen WoW wie Starcraft 2 nur 2 Kerne nutzt sind lange vorbei.


----------



## projectneo (3. Oktober 2016)

Nun leider passiert das auch einfach beim fliegen, irgendwann ists wieder weg nach paar Minuten. Oder einfach per ALT TAB raus und rein, nach dem fünften mal gehts. Insgesamt ist immer ein Kern bei 100% bei dem Problem


----------



## Atent123 (3. Oktober 2016)

projectneo schrieb:


> Nun leider passiert das auch einfach beim fliegen, irgendwann ists wieder weg nach paar Minuten. Oder einfach per ALT TAB raus und rein, nach dem fünften mal gehts. Insgesamt ist immer ein Kern bei 100% bei dem Problem



Hast du mal Versucht das Spiel im Rahmenlosen Fenstermodus zu starten ?
Bei mir funktioniert der deutlich Problemfreier als der Vollbild Modus.


----------



## projectneo (3. Oktober 2016)

Ja habe ich, passiert bei mir sowohl im Vollbild als auch Fenstermodus (rahmenlos).


----------



## Markzzman (4. Oktober 2016)

Hab den gleichen Shit auch.
Wenn ich aus´m Spiel raustabbe ruckelt´s halt.

Ist seit dem Anniversary Update vor 3 tagen so.


----------



## projectneo (5. Oktober 2016)

Ich habe jetzt nochmal selbst recherchiert und bin wieder über die XBOX App von Windows 10 gestolpert. Das hatte ich bereits vorher gesehen aber verworfen.
Seit dem Windows 10 Anniversary Update ist die XBOX App immer an bzw. nutzt den Game DVR Modus zum Aufzeichnen im Hintergrund. Was mir nicht klar war, das ist auch an obwohl ich die App nie geöffnet habe und mich auch nie angemeldet habe!

Ergo, wer Probleme hat:
-> XBOX App aufmachen
-> Anmelden (ja kein Witz)
-> Einstellungen
-> Game DVR ausschalten

Nach knapp 3h Spielzeit hatte ich gestern keinerlei Probleme mehr mit FPS Drops.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2016)

Du bekommst dich bei jedem Game Start dir Anzeige der App.. drücke Win+ ...
Oder täusche ich mich da? Das müsste doch auffallen wenn die ungewollt mitläuft

Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk


----------



## projectneo (5. Oktober 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Du bekommst dich bei jedem Game Start dir Anzeige der App.. drücke Win+ ...
> Oder täusche ich mich da? Das müsste doch auffallen wenn die ungewollt mitläuft
> 
> Gesendet von meinem A0001 mit Tapatalk



Nein bekomme ich nicht, da ich die App auch nie verwendet habe und mich auch nie angemeldet habe. Es ist eine frische Windows 10 Installation gewesen.


----------



## HisN (5. Oktober 2016)

Hmmm.. bei mir lief die von anfang an (auch bei einer frischen Installation). War das erste was ich abgeschaltet habe, weil das Popup tierisch nervt^^


----------



## lunaticx (11. Oktober 2016)

Soweit mir bekannt wurde der DVR der XboxApp durch ein Update per Default eingeschaltet. Will heißen auch ohne Anmeldung hat das Ding aufgenommen.


----------



## Sixe44 (1. November 2016)

Ich habe in etwa die selben Probleme wie du. 

Siehe: http://eu.battle.net/forums/de/wow/topic/17613745289

Die meinen alle es sei Hardware-bedingt, aber wie dort beschrieben (ich bin TE), ergibt das keinen Sinn. Ich fliege über dem Wald von Elwynn, wo wirklich nix los ist, und habe 11 FPS - aber in Dalaran dann wieder konstant 60FPS. 
Wie beschrieben, habe ich die Grafikeinstellungen auch schon runter geschraubt, was aber nichts gebracht hat - daran liegt es also nicht. Zumal es auch mit diesen Einstellungen und Legion bereits absolut flüssig lief, bis vor 2 Wochen etwa. 
Und selbst wenn meine Hardware nicht mehr reicht, machen FPS-Drops in absolut leeren Gebieten einfach keinen Sinn und ich sollte im Wald von Elwynn nun wirklich über 20 FPS liegen.


----------

